
Running tus in production – Transloadit - kvz
https://transloadit.com/blog/2017/10/tus-in-production/
======
kvz
Hi, Transloadit founder & tus core-author here. tus was discussed earlier in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5563569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5563569).
Happy to answer any question or concern

